# dejarse llevar



## Sarda

Queria saber como seria en italiano la expresión de  "dejarse llevar". Se refiere a que alguien no lo piensa mucho, o no se esfuerza y *se deja llevar por la corriente* de las circunstancias. Esta directamente relacionado con no oponer resistencia hacia algo, sea por falta de fuerza o por decisión propia

Muchas gràcias,


----------



## annapo

Ciao Sarda. Dipende un o' dal contesto:

lasciarsi trasportare/portare
farsi trascinare
lasciarsi influenzare

ti faccio qualche esempio:

*non è cattivo, ma si lascia trasportare dall'ira* (non riesce ad opporre resistenza a questo sentimento)
*è un ragazzo privo di iniziativa: gli altri decidono e lui si fa portare* (lascia che gli altri decidano per lui)
*come ho potuto farmi portare fino a questo punto? *(ritrovarsi di fronte alle conseguenze inattese e indesiderate di eventi, da altre persone ecc)
*non avevo voglia di uscire ieri, ma sono stato trascinato fuori da mia moglie *= sono stato spinto a fare una cosa che non desideravo dall'influenza altrui)
l*'azienda fu trascinata sull'orlo della bancarotta dall'incompetenza degli amministratori *= si ritrovò in una situazione non pianificata e indesiderabile per effetto di incuria errori ecc...
*le quotazioni del titolo furono trascinate al ribasso dalla crisi generale* = influenzate passivamente dalle circostanze.


ciao
Anna


----------



## Sarda

oh!
Grazie mile! Veramente è una risposta  completisima! Ma come sarebbe la traduzione di questa conversazione :
*-Este chico me gusta mucho, pero no sé que hacer...no se si me conviene.
-Dejate llevar por los sentimientos!*

-Questo ragazzo mi piace molto, ma non so cosa fare...non so se mi corrisponde.
-Lasciati portare/trasportare per i sentimenti!!


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que "lasciati prendere dai tuoi sentimenti"


----------



## gatogab

Sarda said:


> oh!
> Grazie mile! Veramente è una risposta completisima! Ma come sarebbe la traduzione di questa conversazione :
> *-Este chico me gusta mucho, pero no sé que hacer...no sé si me conviene.*
> *-Déjate llevar por los sentimientos!*
> 
> -Questo ragazzo mi piace molto, ma non so cosa fare...non sono convinta/non so se mi conviene (mettemi con lui).
> -Lasciati portare/trasportare dai sentimenti!!


 
¿Qué quieres decir con _'...non so se mi corrisponde_'?


----------



## Sarda

gatogab said:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con _'...non so se mi corrisponde_'?


Bueno,me sonaba que era *convenire*, pero como no estaba segura la busqué por internet y *corrispondere* era la traducción de "convenir" al italiano, segun el Traductor online de Woxicon. 
Muchas gràcias por la correción!

Asi, según mi ejemplo, tanto sirve:
-Questo ragazzo mi piace molto, ma non so cosa fare...non so se mi conviene.
-Lasciati prendere dai tuoi sentimenti./-Lasciati portare/trasportare dai sentimenti.


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi que ni "portare" ni "transportare"


----------



## gatogab

Sarda said:


> Bueno,me sonaba que era *convenire*, pero como no estaba segura la busqué por internet y *corrispondere* era la traducción de "convenir" al italiano, según el Traductor online de Woxicon.
> ¡Muchas gracias por la corrección!
> 
> Así, según mi ejemplo, tanto sirve:
> -Questo ragazzo mi piace molto, ma non so cosa fare...non so se mi conviene.
> -Lasciati prendere dai tuoi sentimenti./-Lasciati portare/trasportare dai sentimenti.


Gracias por tu respuesta.
De todos modos, los verbos _'convenir'_ y _'corrispondere' _me suenan ambiguos, pero no siendo lo que interesa en este hilo, lo dejo.


----------



## ursu-lab

*-Este chico me gusta mucho, pero no sé que hacer...no sé si me conviene.*
*-Déjate llevar por los sentimientos!*

-Questo ragazzo mi piace molto, ma non so cosa fare...non so se vale la pena/*se fa per me *(_si hay compatibilidad de carácter o personal en general, por entorno sociocultural, educación, _etc.) 
-*Lasciati* *andare*! Segui il tuo istinto! (_Relájate, actua por instinto)_*Da' retta al tuo cuore! *(Eso parece el libro de la Tamaro)


Lo que está en negrita son las frases que los italianos utilizamos más.

Había añadido la traducción literaral en catalán (Sarda es catalana) que se entendía perfectamente pero parece que está prohibido por las normas. De todas formas, "dare retta al (proprio) cuore" es italiano común, no se lo inventó la Tamaro, sólo *recuerda *el título de su novela más famosa.

*Ningún *italiano nativo diría "lasciati prendere/(tras)portare dai sentimenti" *en un contexto así.* 

Si utilizas "mi conviene" en italiano sólo significa que no te conviene económicamente, de nivel social, parece que buscas a un buen partido no una pareja.
En italiano "me conviene" (ser apto/bueno para) con *este *significado es "fare per [pronombre]":
no me conviene = non fa per me


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> *-Este chico me gusta mucho, pero no sé que hacer...no sé si me conviene.*
> *-Déjate llevar por los sentimientos!*
> 
> -Questo ragazzo mi piace molto, ma non so cosa fare...non so se vale la pena/*se fa per me*
> Lasciati andare! Segui il tuo istinto! Fa' ciò che ti detta/dice il tuo cuore! ( Susanna Tamaro)


----------



## Sarda

---
En realidad solo queria saber la expresión dejarse llevar, me inventé este dialogo para darle un contexto. Pero si, "lasciarsi andare" creo que sea lo que más se asemeja a la expresión que qui utilitzamos. Muchas gracias!


----------



## infinite sadness

Neuromante said:


> Creo que "lasciati prendere  guidare dai tuoi sentimenti"


----------



## Curandera

ursu-lab said:


> *-Este chico me gusta mucho, pero no sé que hacer...no sé si me conviene.*
> *-Déjate llevar por los sentimientos!*
> 
> -Questo ragazzo mi piace molto, ma non so cosa fare...non so se vale la pena/*se fa per me *(_si hay compatibilidad de carácter o personal en general, por entorno sociocultural, educación, _etc.)
> -*Lasciati* *andare*! Segui il tuo istinto! (_Relájate, actua por instinto)_*Da' retta al tuo cuore! *(Eso parece el libro de la Tamaro)
> 
> 
> Lo que está en negrita son las frases que los italianos utilizamos más.
> 
> Había añadido la traducción literaral en catalán (Sarda es catalana) que se entendía perfectamente pero parece que está prohibido por las normas. De todas formas, "dare retta al (proprio) cuore" es italiano común, no se lo inventó la Tamaro, sólo *recuerda *el título de su novela más famosa.


 
Solo per ricordarlo:

La Tamaro: '_Va' dove ti porta il cuore'._

_Concordo con 'Lasciati andare/lasciati guidare dai tuoi sentimenti'._


----------



## ursu-lab

È una frase corretta, ma di solito si dice: lasciati guidare *dall'istinto*, non dai sentimenti. 
*"Si fa *trascinare/trasportare dai sentimenti" è correttissimo ma con  il verbo *fare *causativo e con accezione emotiva "negativa" perché qualcosa di esterno *agisce *sul soggetto, influenzandolo. Per questo ho scritto che* in questo contesto* non era appropriata la traduzione.
Il verbo "déjate llevar" implica un'*esortazione *a "*lasciarsi *andare".


----------



## Curandera

@ ursu-lab: Sono d'accordo. In questo contesto direi anch'io:
_'Lasciati andare' o 'Segui il tuo istinto'._


----------



## Sarda

grazie mille a tutti!


----------

